# just got done making a new sig



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

its similar to the one i have now now but i prefer this one



i also made a matt hughes sig but im not really happy with it


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

dont like the font on the hughes one...but it looks like hughes calf swallowed a bowling ball....its huge


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

yeah i wasent sure about the text, i just downloded about 30 new fonts n just wanted to try a few of em out


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

I like the new sig with your name but too bad the name isnt more centered as I think it would look a lot better if it was. Hughes sig is very nice as well! I wouldnt rock it b/c I dont like Hughes but it looks good :thumb02:


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

JT42 said:


> I like the new sig with your name but too bad the name isnt more centered as I think it would look a lot better if it was. Hughes sig is very nice as well! I wouldnt rock it b/c I dont like Hughes but it looks good :thumb02:


yeah i tried to get the text more centerd but for somereason it wouldent let me


----------

